# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  چاپ برعکس حروف یک رشته

## hamedarian2009

با سلام
چطوری با ++c  میشه یک رشته رو از ورودی دریافت کرد مثلا ali ولی تو خروجی اینطوری چاپ بشه  ila

----------


## abdorreza

سلام

#include<conio.h>
#include<stdio.h>
#include<string.h>

void main(void)
{
  char name[20];
  int i;
  clrscr();
  printf("Please Enter a string : ");
  scanf("%s",&name);
  printf("\n\n\n");
  for (i=strlen(name);i>=0;i--)
    printf("%c",name[i]);
}


اگر مشکلی داشت بگین چون همینجا بدون تست نوشتم

----------


## aminsaeedi

%c توی این پیام  چکار انجام میده؟

و تابع strlen عدد آخرین آرایه را ذخیره می کند؟

----------


## abdorreza

سلام
%c یعنی چاپ یک کاراکتر. %c جزء کاراکترهای کنترلی در scanf و  printf است

تابع strlen طول رشته را بر میگرداند

----------


## hamedarian2009

با تشکر از دوست گرامی *abdorreza* تست کردم درسته
سوال امتحان میانترم من بود: دو رشته را از ورودی بگبره و به هم بچسبونه ولی به صورت برعکس حروف هر رشته نشون داده بشه؟
کد ++c اون این میشه:

#include <iostream.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <stdio.h>

void main()
{
    char str1[20];
    char str2[20];
    int i;
    cout<<"plz insert a string 1:"<<endl;
    gets(str1);
    cout<<"plz insert a string 2:"<<endl;
    gets(str2);
    for (i=strlen(strcat(str1,str2));i>=0;i--)
    {
        cout<<str1[i];
    }

}

----------

